# Springs/lowering



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

Wow seriously no one there ?!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kamnowa said:


> Wow seriously no one there ?!


I see you have unlimited time to answer questions, how come you did not use the search bar like I will and find some answers for him?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chenery said:


> Hi,
> I have had my cruze for about a year now and have done a few bits to the look of the car but now I'm looking to lower it could some one help with what type of lowering springs I can get or just the best ones to get for great value
> 
> Many thanks


I would suggest Eibach springs and a set of Bilstein struts and shocks as well.









***Official Lowered Cruze Photo Thread***


Red Hot Cherry Bomb 1. Model Year: U.S. spec 2014 2. Engine: 1.4T AT 3. Trim Level: LT 4. Suspension Type: Front sport struts and rear sport shocks with lowering springs, LTZ rims shod with Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's (no spacers), Front and rear upper tower bars, new front...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I see you have unlimited time to answer questions, how come you did not use the search bar like I will and find some answers for him?


I was busy with my job too dude! Sorry for not matching with your expectations!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kamnowa said:


> I was busy with my job too dude! Sorry for not matching with your expectations!


My expectations?!


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> My expectations?!


probably my expectations





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott8080 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chenery said:


> Hi,
> I have had my cruze for about a year now and have done a few bits to the look of the car but now I'm looking to lower it could some one help with what type of lowering springs I can get or just the best ones to get for great value
> 
> Many thanks


Eibach springs work fantastically! However, things to note: first, it is considerably lower in the front than in the rear. It will take time with some weight in the rear to get it fairly settled out. Secondly, the car will "bottom out" over larger potholes and will give a considerably sharper impact. It is best if you avoid potholes, and sharp bumps all together to prevent any sort of damage.


----------

